

Fake social media ID duped security-aware IT guys - programd
http://www.itworld.com/security/380874/fake-social-media-id-duped-security-aware-it-guys

======
jloughry
There was a similar story a few years ago (2010). The fake "Robin Sage"
profile hooked a number of military contractors in the Beltway area:

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9179507/Fake_i_femme_...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9179507/Fake_i_femme_fatale_i_shows_social_network_risks)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Sage](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Sage)

------
johnbm
"The experiment also shows that attractive women get special treatment in the
male-dominated IT industry. The majority of individuals who went out of their
way to help Emily Williams were men. The team actually tried a similar test in
parallel with a fake male social media profile and got no useful connections."

But remember, tech is biased against women and women have to work twice as
hard to get the same credit. _cough_

